# NEED HELP!!



## 1SikMax00 (Apr 14, 2012)

Wassup so here it goes...I just recently swapped out my 00 Maxima with a 01 engine sure to the engine blowing up on me... I get everything 2gether and the car turns on but turns off.. I change all cam sensors and the crank sensors and now car turns in with no problem..now here's my problem...when the car is cold in the morning when I try to start it...the engine gets flooded with fuel And car don't turn on... If I take out the fuse to the fuel pump car starts right up and I put fuse back and everything is fine..car runs great until I turn it off..and then I have 2 take the fuel pump fuse out and restart the car then also the crank sensor in the back is reading to high and is causing the car to idle to high atleast that's watt I believe.... Like I said the engine is a 01 in a 00 shell with a 00 ecu.. Could there be a problem with the computer our something that it has to be reprogrammed..or do I need a 01 computer...I don't no what more to do... I need some help....ive done all I could do 2 my knowledge....


----------



## 1SikMax00 (Apr 14, 2012)

Anything???


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You may have one or more leaking fuel injectors. When the ignition key is in the run position, without starting the engine, the fuel system gets pressurized in a few seconds. During this time, if there's a leaking injector(s), the cylinder(s) will flood quickly. You might want to pull the plugs and see which cylinder is flooded.


----------



## 1SikMax00 (Apr 14, 2012)

rogoman said:


> You may have one or more leaking fuel injectors. When the ignition key is in the run position, without starting the engine, the fuel system gets pressurized in a few seconds. During this time, if there's a leaking injector(s), the cylinder(s) will flood quickly. You might want to pull the plugs and see which cylinder is flooded.


When I pull out the plugs they all come out soaked with fuel it isnt just 1 or 2plugs


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Perform an ECU code readout to see what DTC codes may be set.


----------



## 1SikMax00 (Apr 14, 2012)

rogoman said:


> Perform an ECU code readout to see what DTC codes may be set.


What do you mean? I put a scanner to the car and nothing comes out... What do u mean by an ECU read out? How would I go about doing that?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

1SikMax00 said:


> When I pull out the plugs they all come out soaked with fuel it isnt just 1 or 2plugs


If you're getting flooding in all cylinders without actually starting the engine, then the fuel pressure regulator may be bad or there's some stray voltage activating the fuel injectors.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

1SikMax00 said:


> What do you mean? I put a scanner to the car and nothing comes out... What do u mean by an ECU read out? How would I go about doing that?


To help diagnose problems, the ECU may record diagnostic trouble codes (DTC) if it detects malfunctions in various components of the car. You can use an OBD-II hand held scanner to read these codes from the ECU.


----------

